# New To Me Colt Cobra, Anything I Need To Know?



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Happened across one yesterday and bought it. It had been carried alot, but doesn't look to have been shot much. I'm enjoying it so far. Anything special I need to know about it? Can they stand regular shooting? May sound like a stupid question but I had an older gun guy tell me it wasn't made to be shot alot. From 21 feet, I can put 9 out of 12 shots in a 12x12 spot with one miss and two flyers that hit close to the same area. Maybe a tight cylinder throat?


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Other than it's a badass hot nasty gun? i got nothin'


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, lrt me ask a more direct question. Did these guns come from the factory with fairly large wooden grips without medalions?

In my quest for information and internet searches, I have noticed in all of the pictures I have seen, mine is the only one with the grips like I have. They have some checkering and kind of a mini thumb rest on the left side. I plan on putting some slimmer grips on it (Any good recomendations?) for easier IWB carrying and so I can use a speed loader. 

I also need information on IWB holsters and how they retain the weapon yo keep it from falling out. Nothing local to look at. Did some looking on Midway USA at some and saw a Bianchi that might be what I want.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

If you must have colt grips they can be ordered. My ladies father has a nickel plated Official Police model with cracked grips and we found actual colt replacements. If you hang tight I can ask him where he got them. But if I remember correctly they had grips almost all models.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Colt Gun Parts ,Bob's Gun Shop

Hope this helps.


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

I bought a KC new in '86 or '87 and it came with black rubber Pachmayr grips with emblems. I think they were presentation type, didn't shoot it a whole lot before getting talked out of the gun by a co-worker. I have never seen a modern Colt or S&W revolver worn out with use unless it was from poor care or shooting 5000 to 10,000 rounds a year for matches.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to the fraternity of loyal colt da revolver family---me, i got 4 from the fabulous early 1970's. Do the following:
1. Ship your piece to "robar" in phoenix, arizona. Have it finished 100% with their awesome np3 finish.
2. When gun gets back to you,install a set of hogue or pachmayar rubber grips.
3. Install a new set of wolff springs internally.
4. Shoooooot the snot out of it with factory or your handload ammo.
5. Give it frequent cleaning & good tlc
6. Enjoy for the rest of your life


----------

